# 2030 FIFA WC - Posibles sedes



## ManyaQuerido (Jun 24, 2020)

*Estadio General Pablo Rojas - Paraguay*
45.000 espectadores


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

Estadios para el Mundial en Portugal y España.
-Completos o actualmente en construcción:
1. Santiago Bernabéu (80.000).
2. Wanda Metropolitano (67.000).
3. RCDE Stadium (40.500).
4. San Mamés (53.000).
5. Reale Arena (39.500, con pequeños andamios puede llegar a 40.000).
6. Estadio Da Luz (66.500).
7. José Alvalade (50.100).
8. Estadio Do Dragao (50.000).

-Reformas propuestas:
9. Ampliación del Camp Nou (105.000).
10. Ampliación del Benito Villamarín (60.000).
11. Nuevo Mestalla (55.000).
12. Nueva Romareda (45.000).

Faltarían 4 estadios, podrían ser los cuatro en España o tres en España y uno en Portugal.


----------



## CorazónTricolor (Feb 3, 2016)

Kepa_Jametxo said:


> Estadios para el Mundial en Portugal y España.
> -Completos o actualmente en construcción:
> 1. Santiago Bernabéu (80.000).
> 2. Wanda Metropolitano (67.000).
> ...


Realmente son muy buenos estadios todos ellos! Creo que podría ser una candidatura fuerte


----------



## CorazónTricolor (Feb 3, 2016)

Hace un par de meses se habló de que se bajaría la altura del campo de juego y se acercarían las tribunas a la cancha para postularlo como sede de la Copa Libertadores 2022.

Ahora se habla de un proyecto más amplio, ya pensando en 2030...








Cómo transformar al Estadio Centenario en un estadio FIFA para el Mundial 2030


FÚTBOL El Estadio Centenario está en una situación crítica. ¿Qué tiene que pasar para que se transforme en un estadio FIFA que promueva la esperanza de revivir un Mundial en Uruguay en 2030? Las dos opciones que se manejan hoy son: - Tirarlo abajo (manteniendo la Torre de los Homenajes)




www.ovaciondigital.com.uy


----------



## CorazónTricolor (Feb 3, 2016)

También se reforma el Monumental de Núñez, que elimina la pista de atletismo, baja un poco la cancha y aumenta su capacidad a 85.000 personas









Argentina: River Plate propondrá jugar los partidos de local en su campo de entrenamiento


Por haber comenzado obras en el Monumental de Núñez, los millonarios buscarán ejercer la localía en el predio de Ezeiza.




www.futbol.com.uy


----------



## CorazónTricolor (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## CorazónTricolor (Feb 3, 2016)

Estos son renders anteriores creo, porque el que vi era con las tribunas en gris y la verdad que no se explicaba mucho la reforma, porque al desaparecer la pista la cancha se veía inexplicablemente lejos aun

En esta nota de olé explican mejor la reforma en el césped del Monumental








River: Monumental renovado sin pista y obras hasta 2021


Se viene un nuevo campo de juego y en el futuro un estadio con las tribunas más cercas de la cancha. ¿Dónde jugará por torneo y Libertadores?




www.ole.com.ar


----------



## CarlosRP (Jul 17, 2020)

Hay algún render que está mejor de cómo quedaría


----------



## CarlosRP (Jul 17, 2020)

En Uruguay, sacando estos tres estadios, ninguno sirve. Hay que hacer estadios nuevos y con algún hotel 5 estrellas cerca


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

el Estadio de Nacional no tiene accesos, yo creo que no reune las condiciones., por lo que e reduce el numero a 2.


----------



## ManyaQuerido (Jun 24, 2020)

Creo que la candidatura sudamericana va a terminar en un mundialito hecho por uruguay y no mucho más que eso








Copa de Oro de Campeones Mundiales 2030 - Posibles sedes


Viendo que la candidatura Uruguay-Argentina-Paraguay-Chile compite contra China, el Reino Unido y otros proyectos que son casi imbatibles, abro hilo sobre una segunda edición de la Copa de Oro de Campeones Mundiales, popularmente conocida como Mundialito. A diferencia de un mundial, hacerun...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Gonza77 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sería lo más lógico y realista.


----------



## ManyaQuerido (Jun 24, 2020)

Para hacerle competencia a la del Reino Unido y la de China...









España y Portugal firmaron acuerdo para organizar el Mundial de 2030


Las dos potencias ratificaron por escrito su interés de pelearle a Uruguay y Argentina la organización del máximo evento del fútbol




www.elobservador.com.uy


----------



## CorazónTricolor (Feb 3, 2016)

Avanza la construcción del techo retráctil del espectacular Santiago Bernabéu


ESPAÑA efe MADRID El Real Madrid, que recientemente empató por la Champions League de visitante ante el Borussia Monchengladbach, publicó este jueves un video en el que muestra los avances de las obras de remodelación del estadio Santiago Bernabéu para convertir su feudo en "un gran icono…




www.ovaciondigital.com.uy





Va a ser una candidatura fuerte España-Portugal


----------



## CorazónTricolor (Feb 3, 2016)

Declararon al Estadio Centenario Monumento Histórico y ahora no se puede tocar


MUNDIAL 2030 La declaración del Ministerio de Educación y Cultura de Monumento Histórico al Estadio Centenario, del pasado 27 de octubre, impedirá a CAFO y a la AUF realizar modificación alguna del escenario deportivo si no hay expresa autorización de la Comisión de Patrimonio Cultural de la…




www.ovaciondigital.com.uy





En el horno Uruguay...


----------



## javisure (Dec 14, 2010)

Con la plata que se pensaba destinar a la remodelación, perfectamente puede con un poco más hacerse un sustituto en Montevideo que cumpla con las reglamentaciones FIFA y otros propósitos, quedando el Centenario como un lindo macetero.
Se protege lo que necesita una modernización, y lo que se debe realmente proteger, se demuele. Golazo al ángulo del MEC


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

Yo pienso que estará entre Reino Unido o España-Portugal. La candidatura china lo veo difícil porque el Mundial del 2022 es en Asia, aunque el dinero puede hacer todo. La candidatura sudamericana también lo veo difícil, porque el Mundial del 2026 es en América y hay que invertir muchísimo dinero. Además, la FIFA no creo que permita que 3 Mundiales seguidos sean fuera de Europa.


----------



## CorazónTricolor (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Caio77 (May 11, 2018)

soñemos


----------



## JoDom1997 (Jul 2, 2019)

Kepa_Jametxo said:


> Yo pienso que estará entre Reino Unido o España-Portugal. La candidatura china lo veo difícil porque el Mundial del 2022 es en Asia, aunque el dinero puede hacer todo. La candidatura sudamericana también lo veo difícil, porque el Mundial del 2026 es en América y hay que invertir muchísimo dinero. Además, la FIFA no creo que permita que 3 Mundiales seguidos sean fuera de Europa.


Pensalo así:
Sudáfrica 2010
Brasil 2014
Rusia 2018
Qatar 2022
Usa+Canadá+MX 2026
Uy+Ar+ch+py 2030 o Marruecos 2030.

A mi entender le tocaría a África en el 2030 y a nosotros en el 2034. O capaz que hacen una excepción y lo rotan alreves. Sudamérica 2030 y África 2034.


----------

